# Hi!! TTC #1!



## sherii

Hi everyone!

I'm Sheri. :) 30 years old in eastern Canada. Boyfriend and I are trying for number one as of Sept 2017 and I am beyond thrilled. I've always wanted to have a child, and part of me can't even believe I'm starting this process with the most wonderful man I've ever met, my absolute best friend. 

This is the first cycle we have tried, and I'm super optimistic about the whole adventure. I one hundred percent didn't expect to feel anything out of the ordinary after the first try - but I do. And because I do, I've done a ton of googling (of course), and found this lovely community! I'm in the middle of my two week wait, and I've been leafing through threads here for a couple days in eager anticipation of doing my first rounds of testing! I'm not expecting a positive on the first try, but I'm being quite optimistic regardless. 

I'm not familiar with all the lingo, and the acronyms, but I'll get there. I look forward to connecting and interacting with you guys!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Sheri

Welcome to BabyandBump

You an find some of the lingo and abbreviations here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html 

Good luck :dust:

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Sheri and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## becsboo

good luck


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the foruma nd good luck in your TTC journey <3


----------

